# Drying marks



## will965 (Dec 12, 2004)

Whats the best way to prevent or remove drying marks?


----------



## motcon (Dec 12, 2004)

on film or paper or your jeans?


----------



## Saeid (Dec 12, 2004)

LOL! Hehehehehe! 

U would believe hanging the print or negative away from any objects that it may get into contact. And with negative use a squeegee first. And make sure u have a nice air flow going around the room, so that it helps dry faster.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 12, 2004)

I have to disagree with squeegee-ing the negs (or paper even).  That's just asking for scratches.  I don't trust em.


----------



## motcon (Dec 13, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I have to disagree with squeegee-ing the negs (or paper even).  That's just asking for scratches.  I don't trust em.



agree totally.


----------



## Saeid (Dec 13, 2004)

Ya i kinda agree with u guys and i kinda dont, cause i've tried both ways (squeegee and no squeegee) and with squeegee it cuts down drying time by like 70%.

Sometimes u really dont have the time. 
Then again u should wet the squeegee before using, cause it will dampen it and reduce scratches and remove any dust particles.

P.s. i forgot to mention this lastnight.. try hanging ur prints by one corner. So that the water all goes down to one corner, thus reducing the dry marks to at least one corner (not one side)... if that makes sense :S


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 13, 2004)

For preventing drying marks on film I'd say use Photo Flo or some other wash aid, and use distilled water for washing.


----------



## will965 (Dec 13, 2004)

Thx alot. Btw its for negatives I mean.


----------



## motcon (Dec 13, 2004)

will965 said:
			
		

> Thx alot. Btw its for negatives I mean.



Matt has it:



> For preventing drying marks on film I'd say use Photo Flo or some other wash aid, and use distilled water for washing.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2004)

Use a proper wetting agent - NEVER use anything else.
Dilute according to manufacturers instructions and give film final rinse in it.
NEVER use a squeegee - they harbour crap and give you scratches.
Hang the film up. Wet you first two fingers with the diluted wetting agent, gently grip the film between the two fingers and run them down the film. Your fingers are sensitive and you will feel any grit - if you do, stop and rinse your fingers again and repeat. 
Wetting agent disperses the water over the film, using your fingers gets rid of the excess.
Drying marks are caused by blobs of water left on the film and the salts evaporate out. If they are on the shiny side they can be polished off with a lens tissue - but it is best not to have them.
Blobs of water on the emulsion side cause distortions in the emulsion through uneven drying. If you see any the best thing is to use your tongue to lick them off (it does work).
Some people actually use distilled water for the last rinse (with wetting agent).
It is important to dry films in a warm, dry atmosphere to minimise drying times. But too much heat will damage the film. In a shower cubicle is one of the best places - if you don't have a drying cabinet.
Hope this helps.


----------



## will965 (Dec 15, 2004)

Another question- with wetting agent, do i put it in and then immediatly takethe film out from the rinse or do i wait until the wetting agent has been washed off?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 15, 2004)

When you have washed the film - dilute the wetting agent as per the manufacturers instructions and do a final wash in that. I presume you are using spirals. Lift the spirals up and down in the wetting agent quite vigorously half a dozen times or so (you usually get suds forming) and that should do it.
Do not rinse off the wetting agent as that defeats it's purpose.


----------



## BernieSC (Dec 21, 2004)

> Photo Flo or some other wash aid




yes you have to use these just like cascade, sheets the water and I always let the negs dry naturally when you use a washing aid i found its best to just let them dry at room temp.  Unless you have a good drying cabinet.  

also a bottle of photo flo will last forever because you only use about half an ounce for a a gallon of wash water.  You could also use distilled water but I like a washing aid.


----------

